# Brassavolas



## Geek_it (Dec 8, 2020)

Does anyone here have brassavolas mounted? Can it survive mounted grown indoors with only weekly watering?


----------



## Tom-DE (Dec 18, 2020)

For indoor setup, artificial light culture--in winter if the humidity is half-decent, water them once a week is okay(perhaps even longer), but during the warmer months (growing season), you need to water them twice a week but dry them out between waterings.
Brassavolas grow very well on cork /hardwood mounts, and many people grow them like that with great success. IMO. it is the best way to grow them.... Good luck!


----------

